# Lycan Venom's log



## lycan Venom

Compounds:

19-nor 400mg weekly 10-12 weeks
DHT 650mg 6 weeks then 300mg 4-6 weeks
TEST 700-800mg weekly 10-12 weeks

Above counts do not factor in esters, so the actual values are lower. I may also fluctuate the amounts based on my body's reaction. If I feel I can make more gains by increasing the amounts of 19-nor I will as well, but I am progesterone prone. I may also lower test, but the 500-700mg is my golden area.

Anti-E nolvadex as needed. 20mg ed for 6 weeks with dbol & adrol to help reduce bloat.

Pct mixture of nolvadex, clomid and 5mg of Dbol 2-4 weeks after end of cycle. I taper down the cycle and let the half life slowly decrease to allow my body time to adjust and slowly increase my natural test production. (Just my personal theory and what works best for me personally) yeah 5mg dbol can help for pct, Ill try to find the medical journal if anyone asks.

Daily orals with grapefruit juice.

Morning Dbol 25mg & Adrol 25mg
Night Dbol 25mg & Adrol 25mg

Pre-workout pin 1hr prior to exercise 4 times a week of:

TNE @ 25mg

Tren A @ 25mg

Mondays

Sust 350mg
NPP 150mg
EQ 300mg

Thursdays

Sust 350mg
NPP 150mg

This stack has put on a good amount of muscle the past 3 summer cycles. I try my best to listen to my body and apply comon sense, rather than follow a given protocol as every person's body is different. I have a low tolerance for 19-nor AAS as they work great at lower (theraputic) dosages for me.

Current stats:

30 years old
5'11" 220lbs some where between 15-20%BF Calipers say 18%, hand held electrical impedance says 13% but my wife's scale with electrical impedance says 28% lol. Im only concerned with my stomach/waist area, but half way through this cycle it will be where I want it with my diet plan.

Current suit/clothing size:
waist 36-38
Chest high 40's
Arms ?? Maybe 17-18

Not a big fan of taking measurements because Im chasing for the proportionate look. Not to concerned with body fat as long as I am happy with my looks, but i would like to get my 6-8 pack back one day. I dont plan on competing and trying not to injure my shoulder again.

Im coming back from about a 3-4 month hiatus due to a pec/bi/shoulder issue ive had for over 7 years. Did not watch my diet and over enduldged with my kids on junk food and soda. Fortunately I did not gain much body fat and did light cardio once a week. 

The NPP, EQ, DBOL & ADROL are from Gear Pro. I can honestly say, there is no PIP. The orals and EQ is already working because im always hungry and eating more than usual.

1st week the pumps were unbearable but I loved and missed it. Have not had pumps this intense for a while. Strength was noticeably increased and it was not a placebo effect. There is already some water retention i suspect as my wife says my arms, chest and cheeks are  thicker and pumped. However it is 100+° here is SoCal and Im outside working out and coaching my kids in softball.

I may keep a daily log with my diet and exercise routine but more than likely I will report randomly weekly with whatever info I can share. 

Constructive criticism is welcomed as I am always open to learning.


----------



## lycan Venom

I usually do a 3x5 with increasing weight each set or a pyramid 8,6,4,2,4,6,8 as it's something that worked very good for me during my highschool years and beyond. 

This time I will give the old school 10x10 system a shot.

Following exercises include compound and isolation movements (all i can do with my home gym) so that I do not over build/focus on any given muscle group. The concept is to only work one muscle group once a week. Seeing I am using AAS my recuperation period should be quicker and may allow me to hit the groups twice a week.

Cardio will consist of 12lb medicne ball routine or 30lbs sand bag tabata cardio or punching bag work. If possible some sports plyometrics, muay thai & jujitsu.

Will be walking daily or riding a bmx bike up and down the street hills in my neighborhood. Really need to be able to run 3+ mi and will be working on that for the next 6 months.

Traps: shrugs and upright rows

Shoulders: military press, raises, jammer

Chest: Flat bench press, incline bench press, pushups, flys, dips (weighted dips and pushup, dumbell and barbell presses)

bi's: hammer curls, concentration, preacher

quads: squat, lunge, leg extension and leg curl

calves: barbell/weights, standing calf raise
hamstring: lying leg curls

lower back: weighted hyperextensions

middle back: t-bar row, bent over row, one arm long bar row or bent over two arm row, one arm bar bell row, inverted row

Lats: pull ups

tri's: tricept extension, bench dip

forearm: wrist curls

Input always welcomed.


Mon did my first injections and orals. No work out
Tues cardio
Wed chest
Thurs 2nd injections back and arms
Fri cardio
Sat leg
Sun light cardio

Next updates will include more info. As always, all input welcomed as it can only make me better.


----------



## lycan Venom

Monday starts the 10x10 program. Been eating a lot lately and starting to feel like shit. Not sure if its heat sickness or over eating. Maybe the Adrol, because it usuallybgives me headaches and makes me nauseous.


----------



## lycan Venom

Alright so the past 2-3 days been feeling like shit. Figured three things. To much test, adrol is working or I am just getting sick from the heat and my wife with the damn freezing AC 24/7. Other possible culprit is appetite because i feel better after eating but i just dont feel hunger anymore. Im a bottomless pit that doesnt feelbhungry or full, i feel numb. My stomach feels full 24/7, im getting heart burn from all the meat.

Did my injections, took my orals and drank my pre work out and actually felt better. Worked out chest today and amazingly my strength increase massively! I could barely do 6 dips and usually woukd fuck up my shoulder and chest. However today I did 3 sets of 10 and no issue with my shoulder. Did my 10x10 chest routine and got a great pump but my muscles are so tense and tight that the exercises actually stretched me out and loosend me up.

Overall of to a great 2nd week and already seeing a difference in muscle composition. Yeah it's most likely water bloat and blood pumps, but i can see my future gains amd I am excited.


----------



## aon1

Don't know if it will help or not but this whole cycle I've had to hit the cardio religiously or I felt like shit all the time. The extended cardio made all the difference


----------



## lycan Venom

Found it hard to come up with the energy to work out. Some how i did and gave it my all. Bicepts, triceps, forearms. Tried to get to shoulders as a bonus but just couldnt feel or use my arms anymore. The pump is fucking insane and i worked out to exhaustion. Took a 2.5mi fast paced walked with 30lb bulgarian sand bag on my shoulders. Finished in 15 mins and the shin and calf pumps hurt so damn bad but its a love hate feeling. 

Noticed i started to feel somewhat better today but heartburn, gas and frequent dumps is irritating. Ingesting a lot of food and im sure the orals are fucking me up a little too. Should go away by the 3rd week as with the previous cycles.

I am bloated from carbs and water. Possible estrogen  conversion but nothing to be alarmed about as this is normal for me. Once i hit the 7th and 8th week Ill get rid of the water weight and see more definition. 

Might be sounding like a jack ass to the vets lol which is why I've never logged my cycles while being a member of the board but im just putting myself out there to share my experience and learn new concepts.


----------



## lycan Venom

aon1 said:


> Don't know if it will help or not but this whole cycle I've had to hit the cardio religiously or I felt like shit all the time. The extended cardio made all the difference



I'll keep up the cardio and see how it works out.


----------



## lycan Venom

Seeimg that i can not edit, ** correction ... it was 1.5 mi in 15 mims NOT 2.5mi lol. **

Taking measurements and post after. Also my diet plan is a mixture of Shelby Starns and John Meadows. Really into organic, grass feed and finished, hormone free, free ranged animal products. Have not been hunting lately but did go sea fishing and caught a lingcod cow 200lbs, and a few 50-80lb yellow fin tunas. Love Bison and want to try gator tail haha.


----------



## lycan Venom

Alright so feeling like a small fat ass even though im really not a round tub of lard and people make positive comments about my size.

Chest under arm pits relaxed not including lats flexed 49"
Shoulder/chest circumference 54"
Bi/tri 17"
Forearm 12.5" need work
Neck 17"
Ham/quad a measly 26" need to improve a lot
Calves 16"
waist measured at 41" but a size 38 is a good fit with a belt when a 36 is snugg. Not blaming bloat but my own diet and lack of training.

Taking measurements makes me feel small but as long as im chasing the proportionate look and get close, I'll be happy.


----------



## lycan Venom

Today inhad to take off and rest. Woke up with a lump on the underside where the tricep meets the elbow. Big ass lump and sore. Chest, arms and shoulders are aching with Doms.

Just ate a lot of carbs and protien. Drank a lot of water. No cardio as i want my body to utilize all the energy to healing. I work from home now and it has been slow lately, so i napped. Forgot to mention ive been napping throughout the padt week daily to possibly stimulate natural gh but just an excuse to be lazy.


Wife might be going into labor tonight. Baby was due on the 16th but measured last week and was told he is big enough to come out on the past 5th. Just a waiting game.


----------



## psych

The volume you have in training you will need naps.
If you ever feel out f it, insomnia and rapid heart rate it's a sign of CNS over stimulation.  Thats the part before over training.  

Log looks good! Just eat and rest.


----------



## lycan Venom

Thanks psych, that makes a lot of sense now. Really appreciate you chiming in because ive been feeling out of it and random rapid heart beat. Just constantly tired spouts where I crash out.

Even with the tren at a low dose, I have been having very vivid and lucid dreams but no night sweats. 

Going to hit legs today and will post again after.


----------



## squatster

Nice log man
Keep going


----------



## c7469616

/////////


----------



## lycan Venom

Had to take yesterday off to prep the car and house for my newborn. Wife is about to pop anytime now. Woke up feeling amazing and upper body not as sore. Biceps started to get stiff and contract and have doms. Tricep that was swollen went down and no pain. 

However last night i did my injections. Idk why, but both of my glutes are fucking killing me. Possibly to many injections, too much volume or my npp and tne crashed. Have lumps and it sucks trying to sleep or sit and once in a great while it feels like i put pressure on my sciatic nerve where my leg goes numb for a second.

Other than that, i bumped up my tren and npp by 200mg today in my delts. Hit my leg routine and murdered my legs. Wife thought i was busting a nut or smashed a nut from my grunts due to the intense pumps during my sets. I was making love to my weight set lol. 

Oh, also after my injections of the extra npp, tren and tne, my orals and the nolvadex, I started to get nauseous and felt out of it. Hit the weights feeling like shit again but gave it my all still. Took a shower and ate and felt better.

When I get that sick feeling it almost feels like my body is telling me it needs carbohydrates. Protien does not cut it but if i eat high carbs i instantly feel better. Is it in my head or is there something to it?


----------



## psych

you need carbs. even if you weren't on shit you would need carbs


----------



## lycan Venom

Psych, maybe i am not eating enough. I am tearing up bread, pasta, beans, rice and what ever else comes my way but i guess ill have to increase the amount. I was trying to keep it a lean clean bulk but i guess my body is not having it. Thank you for the input as it is always appreciated.


----------



## lycan Venom

Been waiting for someone to say somethimg about fishimg and the 200lb lingcod... I've never seen one that big and wanted to pull a leg but no one bit. The one i got was only 20lbs. 

Been eating so much everyone is noticing. Ordered myself two meals from red robin and was looked at like i had an eating disorder. Feeling much better simce increasing my food intake.

Strength has not really increased and thinking about switching up my orginal work out plan. Maybe double up on the dbol and adrol because by now 3rd week in I usually have bigger arms and calves. As of right now, i have not gained any weight and look the same, no bloat really, and no massive-ness look as with prior cycles. Guessing my workout, cardio, diet and compound amount be affecting this cycles results.

Saturday was leg day. Was sore until today.

Sunday I had off as i had no access to weights and the weekend was dedicated to my daughter's softball allstar tournament. She received MVP for every game but lost the tournament. 

Yesterday was chest day but did not have the strength i had last week. Pretty sure it was due to lack of energy. I slept amazing last night and slept in until 10am. I work from home and set my own hours but work is slow.

Today is going to be back and bicep routine. Thinking of not following through with the 10x10 and possibly my tried and true 3x5 with increasing weight each set. I always seem to grow on that  but the last time i did 10x10 i had a good build going.

Maybe im just to anxious and expect to see fast results when i need to be realistic and wait.


----------



## Magnus82

lycan Venom said:


> Been waiting for someone to say somethimg about fishimg and the 200lb lingcod... I've never seen one that big and wanted to pull a leg but no one bit. The one i got was only 20lbs.
> 
> Been eating so much everyone is noticing. Ordered myself two meals from red robin and was looked at like i had an eating disorder. Feeling much better simce increasing my food intake.
> 
> Strength has not really increased and thinking about switching up my orginal work out plan. Maybe double up on the dbol and adrol because by now 3rd week in I usually have bigger arms and calves. As of right now, i have not gained any weight and look the same, no bloat really, and no massive-ness look as with prior cycles. Guessing my workout, cardio, diet and compound amount be affecting this cycles results.
> 
> Saturday was leg day. Was sore until today.
> 
> Sunday I had off as i had no access to weights and the weekend was dedicated to my daughter's softball allstar tournament. She received MVP for every game but lost the tournament.
> 
> Yesterday was chest day but did not have the strength i had last week. Pretty sure it was due to lack of energy. I slept amazing last night and slept in until 10am. I work from home and set my own hours but work is slow.
> 
> Today is going to be back and bicep routine. Thinking of not following through with the 10x10 and possibly my tried and true 3x5 with increasing weight each set. I always seem to grow on that  but the last time i did 10x10 i had a good build going.
> 
> Maybe im just to anxious and expect to see fast results when i need to be realistic and wait.


Lol,  I thought it was either a typo or he got into your dbol


----------



## Magnus82

Good job tightening up your diet btw


----------



## lycan Venom

Well didnt get to work out. Took the kids to the park to practice softball and came home tona wife in labor. Worst thing, i left my phone at home! Sitting here in the hospital waiting now.

I have cut out the soda, fast food and bleached grain products. Red robin was the first restaurant food ibe had for a while now. I did slip and get a soda and not a diet soda.

I was trying to find a gullible person that i could persuade into snipe hunting. Forgot about the fish thing until today and was like wtf, no one called me out. I was thinking you meat heads dont fish  until you said something.

Have a paramedic buddy that charters his private boat as a side gig here in SD and I got a free day trip for being a deck hand. Dragging that 20lb fish up about 150 yards from the rocks sure felt like it was a monster though because it had 3 decent sized sculpins on the line.


----------



## Magnus82

Congratulations on the future little one.  Be sure to keep us posted!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Keep us posted on the new arrival my man.  The less pressure you put on yourself with this cycle sometimes is for the better.  Take rest days when you need to, throw a workout out the window and switch it up at the gym just keep it fun.  You'll likely gain much better!


----------



## lycan Venom

Alright guys, baby was born yesterday at 11:20pm just 40 mins shy of sharing my 1st daughters b-day. He came out 7lbs 9.3oz 18.5" and healthy. The wife did great and no complications this time. 

Looked in the mirror and noticed My upper body looks more defined and wider. My quads have started to build. Guess taking a few days off working out and eating good really does a body good lol.

Wont get home until tomorrow and start to hit the weights again. For now, im missing my other son as we have grown very close since his diagnosis of an unknown learning disability/developementally delayed but holding my newborn is joyous.


----------



## MattG

Congrats on the new addition brother!


----------



## psych

Name your boy psych....he'll be strong as fuck!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Magnus82

Congratulations brother!  Glad to hear everything went well for you guys.  Sounds like lifting is going good as well.  Be sure to makemake time for momma and the little one.  Pretty special times ahead


----------



## aon1

Congrats


----------



## lycan Venom

thank all of you guys for the warm regards.

tonight was a leg session. I felt much stronger compared to the last leg day. I seriously hated leg session and it was my weakest body part. after today they are my new favorite muscle group. My wife and I can already notice more mass on my quads as they were weak and small. cant wait for chest tomorrow. 

took my 2nd set of injections a day late but still keeping to the planed schedule.  finishing up the 3rd week and can say everything is just about kicking in full effect and the days off really helped me.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Congratulations brother on your new little arrival.  Wishing you the very best.


----------



## lycan Venom

I am finally back. Had to take some time away to sort out work, school and family stuff. Appologies for not logging. 

Will get into the groove sunday. 

Today is ny 30th B day so i am doing not at all lol. Hitting the weights, eating and thanking GOD for my family and the stuff/life I have. 

Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## squatster

Great to have you back


----------



## lycan Venom

Alright well, i spent 2.5hrs hitting the weights. It never felt so good.

Disappointed I could not keep up with my injections and orals and training plan. Diet was a little lax too. Maybe it was a good thing, as I started to get bloated and felt some nodule buikd up behind my left areola. Laid off the gear, took my anti e and let the half lives lowered until today. I actually lost the bloat and had more deffinition. Actually came back stronger too.

Today was chest day but mixed in some back and shoulder exercises. Got very good rock hard pumps. 

Changed my routine from 10x10 to 3x6 adding weight each set as I currently just dont have the stamina. Besides, I get bigger with 3x6 compared to getting more definition with the 10x10 which is strange because 10x10 was meant for extreme mass gains.

Well anyways, im back and more determined than ever. Think im having my 30 year old mid life crisis and expending this energy helps to calm down.


----------



## lycan Venom

Yesterday and today i am sore as shit and stiff. Since missing the past 3-4 weeks i was left with extra gear, so i decided to double the dbol and adrol dosages. 2nd day and I see more fullness in the muscles i hit (yeah i know water bloat) and my damn stomach is bloated. Going to continue the dosage until im out in 2-3 weeks. I usually run the orals in the 100mg ed dosage anyways with my prior cycles.

Any suggestions welcomed as i can always learn something new.


----------



## psych

Bloat bloat bloat bloat!!!!!


----------



## lycan Venom

Yep. Feeling like a balloon. 

So i focused on my arms yesterday. Woke up at 4am from a dead sleep swinging a 4 hit combo and yelling as loud as i could. All i remember is opening my eyes and seeing a giant deamon devil lmfao. I have no clue wtf i was dreaming... tren terror? No night sweats.

Hitting legs today.


----------



## lycan Venom

Forgot to say that yeah, i hate the bloat for the few weeks but love the extra mass and definition after it subsides. Thankfully I do not look horrible with the bloat as the past few days i have been running errands with kids and without the wife, and i keep getting womem flirting with me... i mean dude.. i have kids with me!  And no, its not the fat ugky desperate chicks either. Were talking married  trophy soccer moms and young dumb college girls that all think i could be their fantasy man based on the fact i seem like #1 dad in the world hahahah.

Back on track... ill start to get more detailed with diet and excercise routines. Ill try to stop making you all laugh too.


----------



## lycan Venom

So yesterday was back work out and today was legs. Been killing with 2hr sessions just really focusing on contractions and proper form. Since doubling the dbol and adrol strength really increased. Just noticed that one bottle (adrol only had half the specified amount of tablets in it) so i decided to drop the amount back to 50mg ed to get 2 weeks worth. Can't complain as it was free and its doing its job.

Been walking 2mi after working out to help increase cardio burn. Gotta get back into the tabata style bulgarian sand bag routine too. So will be incorporating that tomorrow morning. 

As for diet, ill admit and say ive slipped and relapsed on soda binging again. So im tapering off. Been eating lots of clean carbs, veggies and beef/chicken. Trying to meal plan but with a famiky of 6, it's to hard to just think of myself when cooking. My kids love eating good, so i tend to just cook as much as i can and eat as much as i can through out the day. Not counting calories or total amount of fats, but watching carbs and protien. 

Most likely will do a better controlled cutting cycle and a lot stricter calories restrictive diet. Shooting to be in the best shape of my life as I am chasing after a few career goals that require me to be as fit as 20 year old college jocks. 

Plan to get more detailed as i continue to update. I woukd love to post pics but i dont see myself in the mirror as everyone else and i dont take criticism well. I know i got some fat spots and i also sound like a bitch right now lmfao... im a fat cow, i cant zip up these jeans ahahah.


----------



## aon1

Keep pushing you'll beat your goals .......


----------



## lycan Venom

Feeling and seeing the bloat. Hate it, but love the pumps and strength increase. Sticking it out for another week or two max. 

Friday was leg day, saturday i did a quick pump up session of my upper body and then hit the beach and played volleyball all day for cardio. Sunday intook off as my legs were fucking sore as shit. Today still sore but going to focus on my arms only. 

Most likely will pyramid 20, 15, 10, 6 x 3, 10, 15, 20 from 20lbs to 60lbs. Yeah im a weak guy. not trying to fuck up my shoulder area again.

Been trying to eat but the Adrol has me all fucked up. Feeling like shit and trying to push through it. I feel better after I eat but it's just getting past the urge to throw up and the dizzyness. The only bad thing about adrol.


----------



## lycan Venom

So the wife wanted to walk to our local walmart that is 2.5mi one way. With all 4 kids and bring groceries home. I took the challenge. Even wore my 30lb sand bag while pulling a wagon with two kids about 80lbs + groceries. Calves are pumped but my damn ankles are fucking killing me.


----------



## psych

Beast Mode Dad Training


----------



## lycan Venom

Been eating nothing but chicken or steak with jasmine rice, little red potatoes and veggies. not a big fan of yogurt but Magnus talked me into trying it, and its not bad. Did I just set myself up for a gay joke?! lmfao.

not a big fan of water and i treat it like it is poison like the girl from the movie signs, so i have been supplementing with carbonated flavored water which helps out a lot. the carbonation alone really helps with stomach issues.

about done with the orals and ready for the bloat to go away in about 2 weeks. overall have maybe 3 weeks left of injections i think plus the half lives. 

its been tripple digits the past week and my weight set is outside. even at night it is hot, but ive been hitting the weights and doing walks with my kids. that damn pokemon game really makes you walk around everywhere. lol.


----------



## lycan Venom

Me so far. Fuck it. I know I gotta work on my core and im sure i need lipo or surgery  on my chest.


----------



## lycan Venom

My favorite pics


----------



## lycan Venom

Got a little nostalgic and found pics of my with about 3 years of bodybuilding under my belt at the age of 14 years old. I shoukd have competed. All natural and not bad.


----------



## lycan Venom

Just finished leg session. Increasing mass slightly on my quads. Trying my best to build these suckers up. Falling in love with squats and lunges. Used to hate them.


----------



## lycan Venom

Well me and MT2 arennot friends. Fucking shit made me sick, hot flashes, back pain and a god damn hard on from 3am and still going. This shit is crazy intense. I know i started out high at 500mcg so i will lower to 250mcg and see if it helps.

As for working out, not today. I over did it with my leg session last night and i just been lethargic all day. Ill see if i can muster up emergy and at least hit my arms tonight.


----------



## lycan Venom

Feeling much better and the wife says im starting tonget a tan. I was already sun burned and honestly surprised the mt2 worked so quickly, i thought i was skin type 2 lol.

Going to hit my arms right now. Showed the wife Hawks pic at the beach and she said I my arms were as big as his last summer and now i just look smaller lmfao.

Motivation right there. Going to go overtrain now hahaha.


----------



## lycan Venom

Took my 2nd injection of mt2 last night. Within 15 minutes I had stomach and back pain, a head ache and nauseous as fuck. A damn erection that wouldnt go away. Think Ive been giving the wife to much D the past 3 days, she cant handle it. Dont sleep well either. Idk if i will continue using it, as I hate feelimg like shit and rather just stay white.


----------



## lycan Venom

Alright so here is an update. Since the last MT2 injection it took 3 days before I could eat and function. The shit really kicked my ass. Never felt the amount of nausea and stomach pain before in my life. Since then I have been on vacation and have not been able to lift but have been eating like crazy. Going home later today and will do a good leg session. While on vacation I have been taking advantage of the california sun and am getting a dark tan fast as shit, and I've never seen myself this dark before.

Been contemplating this cycle and upset that I did not take advantage of the gear as I did with my last summer bulk cycles. With the new baby and other things going on I did not fully dedicate myself as I Originally planned on. However, my quads are developing and that's what was lagging a lot, so i am happy with that.

Looking into my cutting phase and plan on running cjc, frag and mgf along with some test, anavar and possibly clenbuterol or ephedrine if I can find some. Looking to drop from the low 200's down to 170-180 if my BF is that high. 

Diet currently is just w.e. I am craving since my appetite is barely coming back to normal, but trying to get back to my chicken and rice/potatoes.


----------



## psych

That suck when some thing wrecks your appetite.


----------



## aon1

lycan Venom said:


> My favorite pics





What happen to the log and pics......more need to log it's motivation........figured we'd see progress pics by now


----------



## squatster

The Mt2 will kick many people in teeth, but it does a great job
I can't wait to get more


----------



## lycan Venom

Oh shit. So much was going on in life I totally forgot about this log. Well, I got used to the MT2 and did grt a good tan. My wife did not like it at all because she likes white guys and it made the mexican come out of me lmfao. I did start to get discriminated against in my area too just based on a darker redish brown skin color. I stopped taking it September and the tan lasted until mid November. The dark freckles, moled and tan dissipated and now back to my normal skin color. 

Actually started thinking about doing it again soon as I liked the tan I got, just not the discrimination.


----------



## lycan Venom

Took the pics down as Im going through background clesrances for certain jobs and dont need any reverse image finds popping up and red flagging me. As it is, I need my tattoos covered up and changed but shit is expensive.


----------



## aon1

I wouldn't worry about that discrimination.....Just shows a person's level of ignorance and high level of insecurity.....I'd just go even darker and put it right in there face....A man's values, drive, and ethic are a hell of alot more important than there skin tone


----------

